# Working on a sand house



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I saw this online:








and really wanted one. Unfortunately, they seem to rarely come up for sale, and when they do, they're quite pricey. So a little Sintra, glue, and brick-pattern styrene went together








You can see my homemade magnetic building setup here. A sheet of galvanized metal and some Harbor Freight welding magnets








The cobbled front "pad" is made from a Piko structure base I had laying around. The railing is brass, the door and chimney are leftovers from kits
I wound up with this:
















I think it needs to be moved perpendicular to the track (like in the Pola picture above) but I'll need to move some plants around to make that happen. I also need to repaint the sanding tower base, but so far, so good.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.

Harvey .


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job! I really like your idea of welding magnets to hold pieces in position. I think I will have to get some.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree, great idea on the magnets.
And nice looking model!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ha, hah!! I thought you meant you were building a house out of sand!!! (duh!!) All I could think of "that would never work here in Florida"!

Actually that is a really nice building. You did a nice job on it!!

Ed Headington


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

RiderDan...
That facility is well done! Congrats!
The original photo shows the moveable roof - that's interesting, not seen before.
In the past I've found magnets very useful - have quite a collection of different sizes, shapes, etc.
Also use several sizes of metal cookie pans for work surfaces when using magnets.

Gary


----------

